# Leaves Turning White and Dying



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Most of my broccoli and cauliflower plants have leaves that are turning white and dying. Anyone know what is causing this? Thanks










Rich


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Is it sun scald? Were they just set out?


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Could be magnesium deficiency - a foliar application of magnesium sulphate (some people use epsom salt) might help but if you are organic the rules state you must have a documented deficiency.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

They have been in the garden for about a month. I have 4 4'x4' beds with broccoli, cabbage, and cauliflower, and plants in 3 of the 4 beds have the problem. I have a couple additional plants in a planter on the patio and they seen fine. 

Rich


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Had the same thing on mine and the tomato plants. Still don't know what caused it. Klled some nice 8 weeks old plants though. They were in two different kind of potting soil too!


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sometimes if you water seedlings on a bright sunny day the leaves will turn white. I think the water droplets act like a magnifying glass and intensify the sunlight so it burns the leaves. Its better to water plants early in the morning or late at night than in the middle of the day.
Linda


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have dial up and did not see the picture until after I posted. The leaves look as if there was too much nitrogen too me. Take a leaf and the picture to your extension agent and ask them what is wrong. We did that last year when our cucumbers died overnight.
Linda


----------

